

I made a web based basketball play drawer. Looking for feedback. - hcho
http://drawaplay.com

======
joelhooks
This is pretty cool. My son's coach has him memorizing plays, so this is
something he can use. I just shelled out for a dry erase board for the same
purpose last week!

One comment is that the boundaries aren't letting me drag to the bottom
corners. It'd be sweet if the text could shift above the player dot when you
come close to the bottom edge.

~~~
hcho
Thanks. Would it help if I increase the padding of the court a bit?

~~~
joelhooks
I think that would be a simple solution. Those bottom corners are just
important!

------
PhilipMallory
The eraser tool could have a translucent cursor so that you know how wide the
eraser is.

Undo and redo.

Check boxes for different court configurations (the one that comes to mind is
rectangular key vs trapezoidal key)

~~~
hcho
Thanks for the suggestions. I will probably add these to a paid version.

